
Is functional programming the opposite of OOP? - mathgenius
https://www.quora.com/Why-is-functional-programming-seen-as-the-opposite-of-OOP-rather-than-an-addition-to-it/answer/Henry-Story?share=1
======
ksaj
Lisp is one of those languages that seamlessly merges both together, so I
don't know how they could be opposites.

Having said that, I only use the OOP (defstruct et al) when coding something
that would be easier that way - maintaining consistent records in a CVS file,
for example. Nothing is stopping the code itself from being functional.

Maybe it could be said that some purely OOP languages might be opposites of
some purely functional languages.

------
jqpabc123
They're both "magic fairy dust".

Melding code and data into an "object" is a natural thing to do --- in some
cases. In others, it creates more problems than it solves.

Similar holds true for functional programming.

Bottom line --- there is no universal "right way" to develop software.

